

Introducing the Azure project - kinetik
http://blog.mozilla.com/joe/2011/04/26/introducing-the-azure-project/

======
rbanffy
Isn't this an unfortunate name collision? I mean, naming your 2D API the same
as Microsoft's cloud-ish thing will sure make it hard on search engines to
figure out what people are talking about.

